# Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

Hey Leute wollte mal fragen was ihr so macht wenn es mal langweilig werden sollte beim angeln von mehreren Tagen !
Also wenn es bei mir mal langweilig wird und ich 5-7 tage alleine draußen bin fang ich mal an die tacklebox aufzuräumen lese was oder mach rätsel und wenn ich gut drauf bin binde ich auch rigs was ich aber net so gern mache weil ich sie lieber am see direkt auf die situation anpasse !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Komisch... ich nehm mir auch ab und an mal ein Buch o.ä. mit - nur irgendwie fehlt mir meist die Zeit. |rolleyes

Alternativen:
Schlafen
Telefonieren
Fotografieren bzw. Filmen
Sudoku

oder einfach kurz nen Kumpel anrufen, ob er nicht vorbeikommen will!


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich wär auch froh wenn cih dafür keine zeit hätte aber wenn nichts beisst kann das schon mal vor kommen und bei so´nem wetter ist es schon sch.... die ganze zeit im bivvy so sitzen !


----------



## Master Hecht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

also ich bleibe nie mehr als einen tag am gewässer. aber wenn dann nichts beist höre ich erstma musik und sonst fahre ich einfach nach hause.


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

also nach einem tag wird es mir noch nicht langweilig aber wenn es nach 4 tagen noch nichs beisst wird es doch schonmal langweilig aber deswegen geh ich nicht gleich heim manchmal dauert es halt ncoh ein tag bis sie beißen oder auch nicht !


----------



## Pontonangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Alter Schwede hast du ne ausdauer.Aber als Karpfenangler muss mann die wohl auch haben.Wenn ich nen ganzen Tag und noch ne Nacht hintendran am Wasser bin dann reicht mir das


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich hab imein gutes buch dabei - aber ich schaffes es auch mal 18 stunden am tag zu schlafen bei meinen tripps


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

es gibt eigentlich immer was zu tun und zu entdecken. Entweder ich räume meine Tacklebox auf, lese in diversen Angelmagazinen( wenn ich sowas beihabe) versuche Makro und andere Aufnahmen mit Kamera zu machen, beobachte Tiere am und auf dem Wasser und halte nebenbei an der Oberfläche nach springenden, gründelnden und raubenden Fischen ausschau. Unterhalte mich mit mein Kumpel beim Bierchen, auch wenn es irgendwelcher sinnloser Quatsch ist den wir so erzählen, aber lustig ist es dann immer|supergri. Ich geniesse einfach auch so die Ruhe und die Natur... mir wird fast nie langweilig beim Angeln und wenn dann doch, dann leg ich mich auf die Liege und schlafe und werde vielleicht durch die Bissanzeiger wieder wach|bigeyes.


----------



## guifri (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

so viel zeit, dass mir am wasser langweilig würde, hätte ich auch mal gerne |uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



SteffenG schrieb:


> also nach einem tag wird es mir noch nicht langweilig aber wenn es nach 4 tagen noch nichs beisst wird es doch schonmal langweilig ...


Du sitzt tatsächlich vier Tage am Wasser ohne Biss bzw. Fisch? Ernsthaft??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Und ich dachte sowas wären nur Geschichten... |kopfkrat

Oh mann, das muss ja öde sein. Hier ist es schon erstaunlich wenn mal 12h lang nix beißt. |uhoh:


----------



## Ronen (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich geniesse es während der Beissflauten innigst nachzudenken!


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ja das kommt schonmal vor das ich bis zu 5 Tagen ohne Fisch am Wasser sitze ist halt ziemlich schwierig unser gewässer naja was macht man nicht alles für die Carps geh ab morgen event auch wieder raus bis sonntag und bin mit 2 Fischen voll und ganz zufrieden so schlecht wie es bei uns momentan läuft da kann man einfach nciht mehr erwarten !


----------



## Kuschi777 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Hi,

hab immer nen kleinen Radio dabei wenn ich mal 3 oder 4tage am See bin. Der läuft dann meist 10-12std. am tag. Nebenbei Fotographier ich mir der Digicam die unterschiedlichsten sachen.
Und wenns mir mal ganz langweilig wird. Dan hohl ich eine Karpfenrute raus und geh mit der anderen einwenig mti der Spinnrute rum natürlich mit der Sounderbox in der tasche falls an der anderen etwas beißt.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## bennie (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du sitzt tatsächlich vier Tage am Wasser ohne Biss bzw. Fisch? Ernsthaft??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Und ich dachte sowas wären nur Geschichten... |kopfkrat
> 
> Oh mann, das muss ja öde sein. Hier ist es schon erstaunlich wenn mal 12h lang nix beißt. |uhoh:



ich hab schonmal 13std am stück mit einer einzigen kurzen ruten überprüf-pause und neu beköder geschlafen 


an dem tag war der wurm drin.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



bennie schrieb:


> ich hab schonmal 13std am stück mit einer einzigen kurzen ruten überprüf-pause und neu beköder geschlafen


Nwa?! Ausschlafen beim Karpfenangeln??? |bigeyes


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

nirgendwo schläft man besser als beim karpfenangeln


----------



## bennie (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich hätt mich auch gern wecken lassen. Das einzige was mich morgens um 7 kurz ausm Bett queälte war nen Brassen-Fehlbiss.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> nirgendwo schläft man besser als beim karpfenangeln


Alles eine Frage der Bestandsdichte und eigenen Motivation. :q


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

wenn ich denke wieviele stunden ich heuer an einem gewässer verbracht habe - und das das ganze jahr ohne karpfen - ich glaube ich freue mich 2008 mehr auf einen karpfen aus dem wasser als als junge auf sex  :k


----------



## heinzrch (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich glaube, der Ansitz beim Karpfenangeln hat etwas medidatives, bischen wie ein Kurzurlaub im Kloster, nur spannender :q
Im Ernst: bin zwar kein richtiger Carphunter aber ich hab da an meinem Fluß so ein Eckchen, wo keiner vorbeikommt und stört. Da geh ich gerne auf ein paar Stündchen hin, Angel ganz gemütlich mit einer Rute und genieße die Zeit. Ob ich was fange ist da völlig zweitrangig (o.k.,nicht völlig, ein Fisch ist doch ganz nett, er darf ja auch wieder schwimmen |rolleyes). 
Glaube die Carphunter fühlen ähnlich.


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

und mit sicherheit von spirituellen wert -------------------------amen


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ja ich meine was erholsames hat es schon das Karpfenangeln aber irgendwann reicht die ruhe mal und man braucht ableckung und am besten mit einem Biß !!!:vik:


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

die schönste musik ist der run des optonics...............



Ich habe eigentlich nie einen radio dabei - wenn dann geniese ich immer die stille oder die natur


----------



## Carphunter' (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

wenn mir langweilig beim karpfenangeln is, geh ich fernsehen|thinkerg:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich hab immer ein paar "Heftchen" mit und les die dann.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab immer ein paar "Heftchen" mit und les die dann.


Schmutzige???


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

bestimmt ein paar Karpfenpornos !!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du sitzt tatsächlich vier Tage am Wasser ohne Biss bzw. Fisch? Ernsthaft??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Und ich dachte sowas wären nur Geschichten... |kopfkrat
> 
> Oh mann, das muss ja öde sein. Hier ist es schon erstaunlich wenn mal 12h lang nix beißt. |uhoh:


 
Hey Paddy#h,wirst lachen aber mein Bruder hält dies auch 8-10 Tage am Wasser aus "OHNE RUN"!

nun wie ich dies handhabe...bin meist nur 1Tg.&1Na. am Wasser und da gibt es sovieles was ich tu,wenn gar nix geht.Entweder Simsen Backgammon oder aber anderer Leut´s Dreck wegräumen sowie alt Holz sammeln für die warmen Nächte mit den Kindern am Wasser,bei Lagefeuer...

Grüsse aus China#h


----------



## M4STERM4X (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



SteffenG schrieb:


> bestimmt ein paar Karpfenpornos !!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


:q:q:q



um auf deine anfangsfrage zurück zu kommen: i geh nie alleine karpfenangeln und deshalb ist es schon mal selten langweilig, weil man ziemlich viel lacht! außerdem lässt man sich ja bei allen dingen (z.b. essen machen) total viel zeit und schwuppsdiwupps is der tag zu ende und die heiße zeit beginnt! im sommer geh i eigentlich auch immer schwimmen oder fahr zumindestens mit dem boot übern see und halt nach interessanten sachen, wie z.b. kleine karpfenschwärme,ausschau...!und wenn gar nichts geht, dann wird auf hartmais umgeködert und die BRASSENJAGD beginnt! tjoa...und womit man seine zeit immer rumkriegt, is darüber nach zu denken, was für riesen-karpfen wohl noch in diesem see sind und jeden moment anbeißen können..diese hoffnung, jederzeit den GROßEN fangen zu können, is doch die eigentliche stärke jedes anglers...:l


mfg max


----------



## Carpkiller07 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Hallo,
habe auch immer ein Radio und ein paar heftchen dabei.Habe auch schon stundenlang ohne run am see verbracht,aber wenn alle 5 minuten einer beißen würde wäre das kein Karpfenangeln wie wir es alle gern haben.Die run´s kommen immer dann wenn man überhaupt nicht dran glaubt.Wenn alle paar Stunden mal der Bissanzeiger das heulen anfängt,ist schon was feines.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich guck dann mit dem Handy fern! aber 4-5 tage ohne biss nee da hab ich doch was besseres zu tun!#c


----------



## ronram (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Die run´s kommen immer dann wenn man überhaupt nicht dran glaubt.



Z.B. wenn man grade gemütlich dabei ist zu essen....:q


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

man man seit ihr komisch da nimmt Mann doch seine Püppi mit zum ansitzen .

gruß maus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



> Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?


Mooven!



> man man seit ihr komisch da nimmt Mann doch seine Püppi mit zum ansitzen


Und woher kriegt man dann die 2-er Karpfenliege...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ne Ne immer artig sein und auf die Ruten achten.:q

Ach ne auch noch einfalls los.  tz tz

Früher gabs auch keine Liegen  oder.

Ich ziehe der Liege meine KarpfenStuhl vor ist praktisch.

maus


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

also wenigstens beim karpfenangeln will ich meine ruhe haben ---- nene dann doch lieber schlafen und von strategien, füttereskapaden und grossen fischen träumen


----------



## Kaljan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich geh ins internet und schau beim AB vorbei, guck fern,lese etwas oder ich mach mir ein paar gedanken, warum es nicht beißt.


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_also wenigstens beim karpfenangeln will ich meine ruhe haben ---- nene dann doch lieber schlafen und von strategien, füttereskapaden und grossen fischen träumen_


Also ich geh auch allein angeln .
Aber zu zwei macht es mehr Spaß kann man auch mal Quatschen oder  ?

maus


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

das ist schon klar das mache ich auch gerne - ich geniesse aber auch mal die ruhe und gehe in mich lese ein gutes buch un beobachte die natur


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



angel.maus schrieb:


> man man seit ihr komisch da nimmt Mann doch seine Püppi mit zum ansitzen .
> 
> gruß maus





Was glaubst Du, warum ich zum Angeln gehe??? Damit ich meine RUHE habe|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## mlkzander (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

dann eben ohne püppi im pillerman rumspielen ist auch ne feine sache
und hilft in jeder langweiligen situation


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_Was glaubst Du, warum ich zum Angeln gehe??? Damit ich meine RUHE habe|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:_

Trum prüfe wer sich...........

Na denke den rest kennt jeder.:q

Kann da nicht mitreden hab immer meine Ruhe.#6

maus


----------



## Kaljan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> dann eben ohne püppi im pillerman rumspielen ist auch ne feine sache
> und hilft in jeder langweiligen situation


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_dann eben ohne püppi im pillerman rumspielen ist auch ne feine sache_
_und hilft in jeder langweiligen situation_


Na das stell ich mir bei der kälte draußen recht schwierig vor:vik:


----------



## woernser1965 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> dann eben ohne püppi im pillerman rumspielen ist auch ne feine sache
> und hilft in jeder langweiligen situation



:q Darf man fragen wie oft dir Langweilig ist ? :q

|muahah:


----------



## SteffenG (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

wie machst du das fern schauen und ins internet gehen klär mich mal auf nimmst dein lap mit und wie lange hält dir dein akku ???


----------



## tarpoon (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich versteh schon du produzierst deinen eigenen amino-dip hm?


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_ich versteh schon du produzierst deinen eigenen amino-dip hm?_


ich schmeiß mich weg :q:q:q


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

pfui gacks --- jungs was hapt ihr für gedanken 


(ob der dip funzen würde)


----------



## Kaljan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



SteffenG schrieb:


> wie machst du das fern schauen und ins internet gehen klär mich mal auf nimmst dein lap mit und wie lange hält dir dein akku ???



ich hab ein handy mit am wasser :q


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

naja das währe auch nichts für mich lieber das gute alte lesen und auf einen run hoffen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> (ob der dip funzen würde)


 
probier es aus und berichte:q

|muahah:


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_(ob der dip funzen würde)_


Na probiers halt aus
#6


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

hmmmm da machts wieder alleine keinen spass wie wäsrs wenn du mitkommst maus -----

zum amino dip testen


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> hmmmm da machts wieder alleine keinen spass wie wäsrs wenn du mitkommst maus -----
> 
> zum amino dip testen


 
getreu dem motto schlu... sie oder spuckt sie?!? pfui ihr ferkel...


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_hmmmm da machts wieder alleine keinen spass wie wäsrs wenn du mitkommst maus -----_

_zum amino dip testen_


Glaub du wohnst im falschen PLZ bereich und ...

maus:q


----------



## Schuschek (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> wenn ich denke wieviele stunden ich heuer an einem gewässer verbracht habe - und das das ganze jahr ohne karpfen - ich glaube ich freue mich 2008 mehr auf einen karpfen aus dem wasser als als junge auf sex :k


 
Warte mal lieber auf den Karpfen! Die machen solche schönen Mundbewegungen:q:q:q Dann klappt es auch mit dem Dipp#6


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_Warte mal lieber auf den Karpfen! Die machen solche schönen Mundbewegungen:q:q:q Dann klappt es auch mit dem Dipp#6[_


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Oft bin ich schon viele abende am gewässer geblieben und an den einsamen abenden - da habe ich mir schon fast gedacht das das funzen könnte ...... aber lassen wir das mal


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

is auch besser die armen carpi ´s.
gibt nur ärger mit dem Tierschutz.


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

so jetzt nochmal auf den postleitzahl bereich zurückzukommen  ................................................



ja wer weiss - also für carps nehme ich schon mal ein paar km auf mich ...........


----------



## tarpoon (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

gibts da nicht was von top secret? sperm-amino...
der alte herr riechmann produziert wohl im ganz großen stil
warscheinlich ist ihm oft langweilig am wasser:vik:


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Na ich glaub is zu weit weg .
Aber große Carpi´s gibts in meinen Angelgewässern auch.:q


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ist doch klar das ich wegen den carpis komme und nicht......



tsts wohin denkt ihr alle ist doch schlimm


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_ist doch klar das ich wegen den carpis komme und nicht......_


na weswegen sonst also ne ne


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Wenn mir langweilig is fang ich immer an zu essen


----------



## angel.maus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

@ all 

Und euch anderen ist es nicht langweilig ??


----------



## Carpkiller07 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Mit dem essen das geht mir genau so,gerade ist der Kocher/Grill aus will man ihn am liebsten direkt wieder anmachen!!:q


----------



## k1ng (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich fische immer von 5-11 Uhr morgens, da esse ich, höre radio und schlage mich mit bresen rum welche dann der fuchs bekommt


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich schnitz dann immer nussknacker... :q


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Man merkt, dass langsam der Winter kommt...|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## Lorenz (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass langsam der Winter kommt...|sagnix|sagnix


Und wenn dann auch noch die Raubfischschonzeit kommt... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:






Ein Buch lesen,mir was für die Schule angucken,mir über alles und jeden Gedanken machen,Tiere beobachten...und die dann auch noch fotografieren...


----------



## Der Goonch (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich musste bei meinem letzten ansitz auch mal ueberlegen was man machen koennte das einem nicht langweilig is.

im sommer ist das ja ok da es lange hell is und man nebenbei stippen kann und und und.

aber mal ehrlich ab 17.00 uhr ist es dunkel und um 20.00 denkt man es waere mitternacht, zum lesen braucht man ne lampe und radio hoeren is doof fuer leute wie mich da die meinen geschmack nicht spielen.

werde wohl mal auf hoerspiele zurueckgreifen muessen wie einst.
lovecraft  und sinclair sind mir die liebsten.#6

hatte aber auch schon den gedanken kugelschreiber zusammen zu bauen(so kann man vielleicht sein hobby finanzieren #c).


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Wenn mir langweilig wird dann lese ich, spiel game boy (nur nachts^^), verfalle in tagträume und stelle mir immer wieder die situation vor in der ich DEN ultimativen fisch am haken habe, der ja theoretisch gesehen jederzeit anbeißen könnte(oder auch nich^^)!

aber die beste alternative ist ja immer noch das leichte Spinnangeln!!!
meine spinnrute is immer dabei, denn es macht immer spaß paar barsche zu zocken^^und die zeit vergeht wie im flug!


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



Der Goonch schrieb:


> hatte aber auch schon den gedanken kugelschreiber zusammen zu bauen(so kann man vielleicht sein hobby finanzieren #c).



... und dann fliegt Dir beim nächsten run der ganze Mist in der Dreck und ist versaut...... :q:q:q


----------



## eddyguru (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Lesen,Ruhe genießen,Radio hören,schlafen und am liebsten die Kiste Becks schnell leer machen:q.

Ich glaube das ich für diese Dinge ab morgen die nächsten drei Nächte viel Zeit haben werde;+Hoffen wir mal es läuft anders.
Obwohl es wird anders laufen,bei der Kälte kommt Glühwein und lecker Schnäppes dazu:vik:

gruß eddy


----------



## tarpoon (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich wünsch dir viel spaß


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Klasse....Je eher die Kiste Becks alle ist desto schonender ist ja auch der Umgang mit dem Fisch.Lass es dir schmecken!!!! Immer wieder schön so etwas zu lesen.Hut ab vor diesem Beitrag.


----------



## SteffenG (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

hallo also ist ja echt gut mal zu lesen was ihr so macht natürlich wenn man zu 2 ist es nur halb so langweilig aber es kommt schon mal vor das ich auch alleine gehe aber leiber ist mir auch zu 2 dann hat man unterhaltung und auch hilfe wenn man nen Fischfangt etc....
Wobei wenn man jha Fische fangt wird s ja niemand langweilig !


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Auch wenn wir mal nichts fangen wird uns nie langweilig,...mein Kumpel und ich quatschen sowieso ununterbrochen unsinn, und sorgen dafür das der funfaktor hoch ist!!!...Dazu kommen noch die ganzen anderen Freaks die ihre tägliche Runde am See drehen, und meistens (zu lange) da bleiben und labern,...labern...labern...und noch mehr labern...Solche kleinen "Partys" gehen mir aber tierisch auf die Eier, da mir dann eindeutig zu viel rumgerenne am Spot ist, und die Karpfen dann meistens noch mal ne Ehrenrunde drehen und erst stunden später wieder kommen um zu fressen...wenn nicht tage später, dann hat es sich mal wieder besonders gelohnt....weil man nämlich dann schon zuhause sitzt!!!...

grüße Christian.


----------



## Honeyball (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> dann eben ohne püppi im pillerman rumspielen ist auch ne feine sache
> und hilft in jeder langweiligen situation



Na also sowas #d#d#d
Das gibt aber erstmal ein saftiges

*Taaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaataaaaa* !!!!


----------



## catch-and-release (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich habe meist ne Spinnrute dabei und mache ab und zu n paar würfe...


----------



## zrako (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

playstation oder aufm handy was spielen


----------



## Carphunter' (14. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich krame auch oft in meinen boxen un koffern.
will dann immer was neues aus langeweile basteln.
oder ich überprüfe meine montagen, gucke ob meine pieper noch gehen, ob der freilauf auch richtig eingestellt is oder mache mein pod mitn lappen sauber:q


----------



## SteffenG (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

ich hoffe das es bei mir nicht so langweilig wird fahr heute raus bis sonntag mal sehen weil wenn du 24 std. im zelt sitzt wird es schon mal langweilig zumal noch schnee liegt da kann man sich nicht mal vors zelt setze


----------



## Jan77 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Ja ich meine was erholsames hat es schon das Karpfenangeln aber irgendwann reicht die ruhe mal und man braucht *ableckung *und am besten mit einem Biß !!!:vik:


 
Das habe ich soeben der Boardferkelfahndung gemeldet#h


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Ja ich meine was erholsames hat es schon das Karpfenangeln aber irgendwann reicht die ruhe mal und man braucht ableckung und am besten mit einem Biß !!!:vik:



...und die hat es auch dankbar entgegen genommen #6

*Taaaaaaaatüüüüütaaaaataaaa*

Danke für den Tipp.#h
Also Ihr Karpfenangler seid schon ein verferkeltes Völkchen, muss ich sagen...:q:q:q


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



> Zitat von SteffenG
> Ja ich meine was erholsames hat es schon das Karpfenangeln aber irgendwann reicht die ruhe mal und man braucht *ableckung* und am besten mit einem Biß !!!



*Ableckung* beim Angeln - ich schmeiß' mich wech|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## SteffenG (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

achwas ob ableckung oder ablenkung ist doch fast das selbe haupstsache irgendwas leckt/:q:qlenkt


----------



## angel.maus (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Nee nee ich glaub die Sache mit dem amino-dip
hat hier jemanden auf den Geschmack gebracht.

:q:q


Gruß maus


----------



## PROLOGIC (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Hi



> Nee nee ich glaub die Sache mit dem amino-dip
> hat hier jemanden auf den Geschmack gebracht.
> 
> :q:q


 
Dich etwa???:vik:


Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Aulanocara (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Also bei mr siehts bei Langeweile so aus:LESEN, CHILLEN, RADIO, PENNEN,Fussgänger fragen beantworten(JA bin schon lang hier, es sind noch Fische drin, leider noch nichts gefangen) und wenn gar nichts geht eine Runde FEEDERN


----------



## angel.maus (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

_Dich etwa???:vik:_



na na      #d      |uhoh:     #d


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*



Aulanocara schrieb:


> Also bei mr siehts bei Langeweile so aus:... Fussgänger fragen beantworten(JA bin schon lang hier, es sind noch Fische drin, leider noch nichts gefangen)


 

besorg dir doch das T-Shirt, dann sparst du dir die Antworten ... http://img223.*ih.us/img223/4144/tshirtvb4.jpg   

... auf die blöde fragerei der Fussgänger:vik:


.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

hey das T-Shirt hab ich auch...wadde hier is der beweis 






das is echt geil


----------



## einsamer angler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Meist angel ich nur Tage weise bzw. fahre Abends Heim und Morgens wieder hin
wenn sich nichts tut grübel ich ein wenig rum oder mache Landschafts Bilder


----------



## Stefan 1988 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

hab mir ein dvd player von meiner freundin ausgeliehen das war echt mal was anderes offenes dome ein auge blickt auf den sonnenuntergang und das andere guckt die kompletten simpsonsserien ... sonst lese ich viel , 
mach pics mit der digi raum auf  oder ruf nen kumpel an der auf das ein oder andere pils runterkommt wer sagt da schon nein #6


----------



## Cheswick (17. November 2007)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn es euch mal langweilig wird beim ansitz ?*

Ich angel immer im Team. Das beste ist dabei unsere "Hardware-Legende und Angel-Papst in Personal-Union" der ALLES, wirklich ALLES in irgendeiner Box/Tasche/Eimer mit sich führt (er benötigt eine PKW (Kombi) nur für SEINE (!!!) Sachen). Die Krönung sind seine 2-3 Autobatterien die ihm für längere Ansitze die Stromversorgung garantieren. Von TV, DVD, Zeltbeleuchtung, Computerspiele, etc. war schon alles dabei. Gekocht wird ein Menü was mindestens aus Fleich-Vorspeise und Fleisch-Nachspeise besteht und auf einem mehrflammigen Gaskocher mit einer aus meinen Augen riesigen Gasflasche zubereitet wird, die Nachts noch die Flammenwerfer-Zeltheizung betreibt. (Ich schätze sein gesamtes Equipement auf > 150 kg !!)

Was wir noch nicht hatten: Backen bei Carp-Ansitz. :l:l

Wenn so gegen 4°° die Delkims den ersten/letzten Run verlauten lassen und gleichzeitig der herrliche Duft von frischem Brötchen den Uferbereich erfüllt ...... müßte genial kommen.....

.... und langweilig wird einem dabei auch NIE !!!

Grüße,

cheswick


----------

